# overweight goldfish?



## junebugs

i have an oranda goldfish and he is getting pretty large, espeically his belly. i only feed him once a day along with my other 3 fish. i think he is getting overweight.... what can i do to help him? should i start feeding him every other day. would this hurt the other fish? help!


----------



## garfieldnfish

What are you feeding him? Goldfish are omnivores and eat basically everything. It may be bloat if he does not get enough vegetable matter. Try feeding him some microwaved, shelled peas. That is like a laxative for fish and relieves bloat. I feed mine pellets, flakes, peas, zucchini, orange slices, squash, bloodworms, mussles, shrimp, tubifex worms, grindal worms, krill, algae wafers and frozen algae (formula II, some of the best fish food and healthy). Variety is the key to keeping fish healthy. I would try some fresh veggies with him. Use a veggy clip or plant weight to keep it in place and your goldfish will snack on it. What other fish do you have in the tank with him? Tropical fish food is too high in protein for goldfish if fed regularily, goldfish flakes are better for him.


----------



## chrisinha

garfieldnfish,

how often do you feed your goldfish and how much food?


----------



## junebugs

I feed them once a day one large pinch of the following: goldfish floating pellets, shrimp pellets formula, and goldfish premium flakes. occasionally i feed them a cucumber or some other vegetable. there are three other goldfish in the tank and they all seem fine. i will definitely try the peas, maybe that will help him out. how big should orandas be proportionally?


----------



## chrisinha

have you ruled out dropsy? it's a disease which the fish's belly appears bloated/swollen and the scales on the belly stick out and have a pine cone shape.

also, try getting some help from a goldfish forum like this one http://www.goldfishparadise.com/forum/phpBB2/

sometimes when the questions are too specific, i'd rather go to a specific forum, but of course that's just me.


----------



## Lexus

Fantails are generally plumper than single tailed fish. They seem to be very round, and rounder as they mature.


----------

